# Are there any synodontis species that can't be with mbunas?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm going to get 2 or 3 synodontis catfish next week for my new 55 and after they go in eventually mbunas. I was thinking either synodontis petricola or synodontis nigriventris ( my lfs has them labbed under the scientific name so i use the scientific name, those are cuckoo and upside-down catfish if u didnt know). Are there better ones for mbunas (I know my lfs has other species)?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I posted in your other thread. By the way your trying to add fish WWWAAAAYYYY too quickly, unless your trying to kill them intentionally.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i agree i waited a entire week to cycle my 50g i recommend waiting a bit and in terms of the fish id recommend emerald cories.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Emerald cories, that sounds cool ill have to check it out, but im still leaning toward synodontis. I am waiting a week before i add something. I am going to add catfish next week then wait a few weeks to a month before i start to add my first cichlids


----------

